# Its alive!



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Glad to see the forum is still active and running.oddly enough much like pareeeee its been about 700 odd days since I last poked my head into here.
But being how i am back in the hobby now that life has settled down I figured i would check it and hopefully be able to add some constructive advice/activity and enjoy your company once again.
currently been setting up a 15g reef with 10g sump and waiting to find the perfect sub 10g tank for a planted nano once I find a spot my wife will allow me to utilize haha.
took quite a bit of persuasion to allow the reef into the living room so we shall see how it all goes haha.
Anyways glad to see some old faces in the active user list and hope to catch up with you all.
Nate.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

HEY !!!!!! who told you that you could come back to FF ??
you should be ashamed of yourself sneaking away for 2 years like that...
30 lashes with a stem of hornwort...

great to see you back Gup.good luck with your new tanks...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome back, Nate. The chat room isn't busy anymore like it was, but the forum is still active.......I'd like to see the chat pick up again. That was good evening entertainment for me. Getting to "know" you guys like that and talk other hobbies and things we do was great.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Chat is broken.... Anyways WB!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

heh glad to be back. 
still working on the wife letting me rock a second tank yet haha. she agreed to discuss it further once I finish making her desk so thats a positive.
I do miss those evenings spent in chat many good times where had.
thinking maybe even just a 10g to run some microfish and a crap ton of plants  the only way to do it.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm back too! Guard your under gravel filters... still on a mission to destroy that antiquated crap!


----------

